# Lieferzeit Delid-Die-Mate 2



## equief (11. April 2017)

Hallo,

mein seit dem 24.02. bezahlter Mate 2 ist noch immer nicht angekommen, per eMail redet man sich raus und gibt sehr widersprüchliche Informationen.

Geht es wem ähnlich ?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (11. April 2017)

Liebe Delid Die Mate 2-Besteller und -Interessenten,

ihr seht schon, das hier ist ein längerer Text und ich kann direkt vorwegnehmen (Spoiler!), dass ich keine sonderlich guten Nachrichten habe. Nach mehreren Verzögerungen der neuen Lieferung des Delid Die Mate 2 schulden wir euch auch eine etwas ausführlichere Erklärung und dazu dient dieses Statement. Aber zunächst etwas Grundsätzliches: Der Delid Die Mate 2 wird bei Caseking in Berlin per Hand gebaut/montiert und die dazu benötigten Einzelteile werden von verschiedenen Herstellern produziert. Die Komponenten kommen aus Asien, die manuelle Endfertigung und damit die finale Qualitätskontrolle erfolgen in Deutschland. 

Der ursprüngliche Delid Die Mate aus POM war für viele Kunden mit Anfangs 90 Euro schlicht zu teuer, weshalb wir den gesamten Produktionsprozess beim Delid Die Mate 2 aus Aluminium so umstellen wollten, dass der Preis auf ein für viele erschwingliches Niveau gedrückt werden kann. Bei der ersten, kleineren Lieferung hat das auch wunderbar geklappt. Wir haben dann jedoch deutlich mehr Bestellungen erhalten als erwartet und die zweite, größere Lieferung sollte all diese Vorbestellungen abdecken können. Leider steckte zunächst eine Lieferung von Komponenten längere Zeit im Zoll fest und diverse Prognosen zur Freigabe dieser größeren Lieferung konnten nicht gehalten werden.

Letztlich fehlten noch andere Komponenten, die wir aufgrund der Verzögerung extra per (teurer) Luftfracht haben einfliegen lassen, anstatt den langwierigen Seeweg für diese dringende Ware in Kauf zu nehmen. Wir sind allerdings vom Pech verfolgt und es sieht aktuell so aus, als wenn die Airline unsere Lieferung nicht mehr auffinden kann. Es wird zwar danach "gesucht" und wir haben die ganze Woche gehofft, dass die Ware gefunden und schnellstmöglich zu uns transportiert wird, doch im Moment gilt sie als "verschollen". Heute wurde uns mitgeteilt, dass ein Teil der Ware möglicherweise irrtümlich mit einer anderen Maschine nach Europa transportiert wurde, aber für uns ist weiterhin unklar, um welche Paketstücke es sich handelt und ob es überhaupt unsere Lieferung ist. Wir können über solche Vorkommnisse an dieser Stelle auch nur sehr energisch den Kopf schütteln und darüber mutmaßen, wie so etwas passieren kann - so wie ihr vermutlich auch - aber so sieht die Realität aus und mehr können wir im Augenblick nicht tun. Es tut uns sehr leid.

*Als Beleg hier direkt zwei (logischerweise geschwärzte) E-Mails:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*So geht es weiter:*

Aufgrund der aktuellen Ereigniskonstellation können wir deshalb keine konkrete Angaben zu einem exakten Liefertermin machen, stehen weiterhin mit der Frachtfluglinie in engem Kontakt und hoffen auf ein Wunder. Alle weiteren Lieferdaten für den Delid Die Mate 2 gelten daher offiziell als vage Prognosen und wir werden in Kürze extra einen deutlich sichtbaren Hinweis diesbezüglich im Produkttext einfügen. Alle Besteller, die verständlicherweise nicht länger warten möchten, können ihre Bestellung jederzeit und unkompliziert per Mail an "info@caseking.de" stornieren. Falls die Fracht doch noch aufgefunden wird, erfolgt die Auslieferung an Endkunden erst nach Ostern. Wir bitten hiermit aufrichtig um Verzeihung für diese Umstände und versichern, dass hier natürlich keine Absicht unsererseits vorliegt. Sobald es verlässliche Neuigkeiten zum Status gibt, werden wir sie hier verkünden.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## equief (11. April 2017)

Hallo Mike,

danke für die Antwort - also ist mit Stand heute nicht abzusehen, wann die Mates geliefert werden können (und in welcher Stückzahl) ?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (11. April 2017)

Genau, wie oben schon ausführlich dargelegt, können wir heute leider keine konkrete Aussage zur Verfügbarkeit treffen, so leid es uns tut. Wir werden nächste Woche neue Informationen zum Verbleib unserer Komponentenlieferung erhalten.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## equief (12. April 2017)

Ok, dann warte ich mal bis Donnerstag und werde dann ggfs. ne Teilstorno in Betracht ziehen.

Danke und frohe Ostern


----------



## equief (20. April 2017)

Wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge ? Seit gestern steht der Mate "Im Zulauf", kann ich damit rechnen dass das Produkt heute noch versendet wird ?


----------



## Caseking-Paul (20. April 2017)

Wir haben die DDM2 Parts soeben bei uns im Lager eingebucht und fangen jetzt umgehend damit an, die Ersten davon zu verpacken und heute Abend noch in den Versand zu geben.


----------



## equief (20. April 2017)

Hallo Paul,

danke für die Info - dann geb ich euch die letzte Frist die Bestellung bis morgen Nachmittag komplett an mich zu verschicken.

Gruß


----------



## Donner123 (6. Mai 2017)

Hi,
ich poste auch einfach mal hier rein. Ich würde auch gerne einen Delid Die Mate 2 kaufen, aber die Lieferzeit beträgt ja derzeit fast 2 Monate. Ist das wirklich so oder ist das nur Platzhalter und in wirklichkeit wird er viel schneller wieder verfügbar sein? Die Gebrauchtpreise bei eBay übersteigen den Neupreis mitlerweile auch deutlich. Also ordentlich Nachfrage scheint ja schon zu bestehen


----------



## der8auer (8. Mai 2017)

Donner123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich poste auch einfach mal hier rein. Ich würde auch gerne einen Delid Die Mate 2 kaufen, aber die Lieferzeit beträgt ja derzeit fast 2 Monate. Ist das wirklich so oder ist das nur Platzhalter und in wirklichkeit wird er viel schneller wieder verfügbar sein? Die Gebrauchtpreise bei eBay übersteigen den Neupreis mitlerweile auch deutlich. Also ordentlich Nachfrage scheint ja schon zu bestehen



Wir erwarten in 3-4 Wochen neue Teile. Die müssen dann aber erst noch zusammengebaut werden und nach den letzten Verzögerungen haben wir das jetzt sicherheitshalber weit in die Zukunft gesetzt, um Enttäuschungen zu vermeiden. Es ist wahrscheinlich, dass wir früher Ware haben werden, aber ich will es lieber nicht versprechen nachdem bei der letzten Lieferung die Ware einfach am Flughafen verloren ging


----------



## zrav (28. September 2017)

Die DDM2 ist wieder seit einigen Wochen nicht lieferbar. Gibt es irgendwelche Infos zur Liefersituation? Caseking hatte für mich nur eine generische Antwort...
THX!


----------



## Caseking-Mike (29. September 2017)

Hallo zrav,

wir können leider aktuell weiterhin nur auf die Lieferbarkeitsangaben im Shop verweisen.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------

